

A job ad: "Senior Lisp Developer" - parenthesis
http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/servlet/JobSearch?op=101&dockey=xml/c/5/c5a3833d4768e81f7e276c9f574d52c1@endecaindex&c=1&source=20

======
tlrobinson
Are Lisp jobs so rare that they're Hacker News worthy?

------
jsmcgd
It's as if a previously thought extinct animal has just been spotted alive
again.

------
byrneseyeview
<http://lispjobs.wordpress.com/> for more.

------
eznet
What am I missing that lands a dice.com link on the front page of HN?

